# Sassy Fooled Us!!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

For my birthday in August my husband gave me a lovely kitten that looks something like a Maine ****. I fell in love with him immediately. He is a very sassy boy, hence his name. He liked to tear the house apart but he was so funny in everything he did, I couldn't get mad at him. 

One day, a few weeks back, he went outside on our front porch and that was the last we saw of him. Since he never left the porch area, we figured a fisher cat was responsible for his disappearance. 

After four days, my sister took me to the shelter to adopt a lovely kitten who I named Rembrandt. A sweet natured boy who was brought in as part Ferrel. He adjusted quickly and actually made friends with our three dogs before he did with us. I just love the little fellow.

Well, a couple of days later my husband came home after dark and called me from the cellar with a really strange voice and said that I wasn't going to believe what was down there!! You guessed it! Sassy showed up out of nowhere. And when I say that, I mean it. We live on the side of a mountain in Vermont in the middle of nowhere. He was muddy on his back end and desperate to be loved but other than that seemed to be fine. We have absolutely no idea where this little guy went for all of those days and how he managed to survive and come back home.

Well, we now have two kittens and it has been such a joy to watch them interact with each other and then have them sleep in my bed with me. 

Here are some pics of our little boys and one of our one-year old female, Isis.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awww what adorable kittens. Glad Sassy came home safe and sound. 

My little sister has been having trouble adjusting to life as a highschool teenager and her kitten was her best friend. They would let it out in the yard and shame on them they didn't have it spayed  so it had one litter before they realized their mistake. Anyway a new neighbor moved in behind their house and has outdoor cats. Apparently the new neighbor feels like they should be the only people on the planet to be allowed to have their cats outdoors and so they set traps and traps my dad's three kitties and my little sisters kitten and took them  They found them at animal control in the next city but they were already in foster care and Kate was unable to get her kitten back. It was really kind of sad. I was thinking of trying to find a new kitty for her (already spayed this time!!) and getting her one before or after christmas. I remember being a teen and what a hard time I had, if not for my Howie man to hug and cry when the need arose I dunno what would have done.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sad story! I am appalled that the neighbor would do such a thing. I feel so bad for your sister. I hope that she gets her Christmas kitten with spaying this time.

I was excited when I got my adopted kitten because he had everything done for him including his spay. I don't have to do anything but keep up his shots now. My Sassy man has to be neutered shortly! I always spay/neuter my kittens.

I have breakaway collars on these kittens and they are NOT allowed to go outside! I'm going to get a tag for each with my name and phone number in case there is an accident in the future and one gets out. I love my cats so. I had one while in school too and it was my best friend. Always so soothing when it would get in bed with me and purr.

The other thing Rembrandt came with was a micro chip! I have never had a cat that was micro chipped. He also came with a feline virus that was going around the shelter. When I got him to the vet, he had the beginning of pneumonia!! He has been treated at $250! Thank goodness for 30 days free insurance that came with him. He passed it on to Sassy and Isis of course and they are now on Amoxycillin as well. Everyone seems to be on the mend. Thank goodness.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

How cool that it worked out like that. It's one of those meant to be situations. I think having two kitten together is great! I have two female littermates and they were so entertaining and really kept eachother out of trouble. A year after we brought them home, Booger showed up on the back porch bawling his head off. I love him dearly (I would even call him my favorite) but he was a terror! He was worse than most kittens, but I thought about getting another kitten just so he would have an outlet. In the end I was afraid he'd kill it. He still loves to tackle the girls on occasion and I have to break it up. He earned his name and more. 

Wonder, that's so sad about your sis's cats. I don't understand how someone can keep their cats outside and then have the nerve to trap someone elses. Mine are indoor cats, but the oldest, OP, likes to escape. I feel bad b/c he goes straight to same house all the time, but they have several outdoor cats. They brought home one female kitten a couple years ago and she has a few litters every year. It may be where Booger came from. The only good thing about it is they no longer get a new puppy every spring, so they can leave on a chain 24/7.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> How cool that it worked out like that. It's one of those meant to be situations. I think having two kitten together is great! I have two female littermates and they were so entertaining and really kept eachother out of trouble. A year after we brought them home, Booger showed up on the back porch bawling his head off. I love him dearly (I would even call him my favorite) but he was a terror! He was worse than most kittens, but I thought about getting another kitten just so he would have an outlet. In the end I was afraid he'd kill it. He still loves to tackle the girls on occasion and I have to break it up. He earned his name and more.
> 
> Wonder, that's so sad about your sis's cats. I don't understand how someone can keep their cats outside and then have the nerve to trap someone elses. Mine are indoor cats, but the oldest, OP, likes to escape. I feel bad b/c he goes straight to same house all the time, but they have several outdoor cats. They brought home one female kitten a couple years ago and she has a few litters every year. It may be where Booger came from. The only good thing about it is they no longer get a new puppy every spring, so they can leave on a chain 24/7.


_WOW! Are we talking about hording here?! Actually, that is sad. Contributing to our already out of control problem with feral cats. That is how Rembrandt ended up in the humane society facility.

My Sassy is a terror in the house. He quieted down some since he got lost but he is still a home wrecker. You have to duck when they both decide that you are the mountain they are going to climb in the fastest time possible! LOL_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL that is too funny i am glad you found him! 

cats are so good at hiding sometimes I think one of them has fallen off the balcony when I do not see them for 12 hrs. My oldest cat I have luna just hides and sleeps all day. I thought she was gone 2 days ago but we found her hiding under a chair sleeping.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sassy!

That's awesome, I'm glad he's back.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you so much. I am incredibly happy that he found his way back!! I think I will always wonder where he could have possibly been for nearly a week. They are amazing creatures. 

Dianne and I have been lucky twice recently with Chantell finding her way out of the mountain on her own after four days on her own and now Sassy coming back! We feel very lucky indeed._


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I didn't get a kitten this summer, so I don't think I'm a hoarder yet, lol! Four is my limit, at least for now. (I would love to adopt or buy a Persian or Ragdoll though.)

The neighbors are definatley not hoarders. B/c the cats are outdoors and pretty much fend for themselves, very few survive. I've only noticed two cats around their house lately.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's sad. Dianne took a kitten a couple of weeks ago from someone that we know like that in our town. He was a lovely little boy and very Siamese looking except for his coloring. He passed away to the Rainbow Bridge this morning right after we got him to the animal hospital. Despite everything Dianne did for him, he was just too run down to fight the feline virus even with amoxycilin! He was loaded with fleas and worms when we picked him up hoping we were giving him a good forever home. So very sad!_
_
I would love to have a Ragdoll someday. I looks like the perfect pet for me and my husband._


----------

